# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Canon 50mm 1.4

## petrova_a

Объектив в хорошем состоянии,продаю из-за перехода на никон.
 7000грн

0935103562 Саша

----------

